# Ford 3000 live PTO



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 1967 Ford 3000 diesel with a 540 live PTO. Recently I was cutting with a rotary cutter and noted that my tractor was being pushed even when I pushed the clutch in. This only happened when the PTO was engaged and attached to the rotary cutter. I have used the same cutter in the past without this problem. I thought that only transmission PTOs pushed your tractor and live PTO with the two stage clutch kept that from happening. My clutch is sticky, especially on the PTO. I know it is a live PTO because my model number confirms it and Most of the time I can push the clutch part of the way in and the wheels stop turning but the PTO keeps spinning, and when I push the clutch all the way in the PTO stops spinning (if it has been loosened up. )
Have other people had this happen to them with a live PTO?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JG,

QUOTE: "when I push the clutch all the way in the PTO stops spinning (if it has been loosened up.)"

If the rotary cutter pushes the tractor with the clutch fully depressed, then the PTO clutch is not disengaging. Have you checked your clutch pedal free play? Push down on the clutch pedal by hand till you feel resistance as the throwout bearing engages the clutch fingers. Should be approximately 1" to 1-1/2". Adjust the clevis in the clutch linkage as necessary.


----------

